# I'm trying to install Battle Field 2...



## Jz90 (Oct 20, 2009)

This is the screen shot I took of it.. 

http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa148/jonathanwayne/untitled-2.jpg

Any reply will be appreciated.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello jz90 and welcome to TSF
make sure that you don't have any installer running in the background, like windows installer of any kind
try restarting your PC and run the installer again
if that didn't work
press Ctrl + alt+ del to open Task manager
click on Processes tab, take a screenshot and post it here


----------



## Jz90 (Oct 20, 2009)

http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa148/jonathanwayne/untitled2.jpg

just an FYI, I use to play this game all the time about a year ago, before I switched over to CS:S, and it worked just fine.


----------



## Jz90 (Oct 20, 2009)

bump.


----------



## Jz90 (Oct 20, 2009)

No one can help me?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Try this. 
Go to *C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11* and delete anything in there. when you try to install the game again the InstallSheild's engine will be replaced with the ones on the game CD/DVD.


----------



## Jz90 (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't have a "11" file, there's 
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\09, and 10


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Delete 9 and 10 then. What ever version the game uses will be replaced. But sometimes new versions of the installer can conflict with the older files.


----------



## Jz90 (Oct 20, 2009)

It didn't work, I don't know what's going on. I'm about to just give up.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

A lot of people see to get no answers to this problem. Are you trying to install on a standard or administrative account? But don't give up! How could you find the fix with giving up?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Does the game install on a different PC fine?
Is the DVD scratched?


----------



## Jz90 (Oct 20, 2009)

I use to play this game on this computer, no the game isn't scratched, and I'm not sure if it's standard or administrative, I do believe it is administrative.


----------



## Jz90 (Oct 20, 2009)

I tried installing GTA San Andreas, and that same error popped up.

How do I check to see if it's a standard or administrative?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

How many user accounts does your OS have? If it's just the one then you've got admin privelages on it. Given that this is happening with two different games now, it's making me think that your DVD-ROM drive may be faulty. Do you have another one to test with?


----------



## Bravo Boy (Oct 25, 2009)

There might be a defect in the DVD or the DVD drive..


----------



## Jz90 (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't know if it's the DVD drive, when I try to watch movies on my comp it works fine. Besides the GTA game was DL straight through the internet. (not a torrent)


----------



## Bravo Boy (Oct 25, 2009)

Then you better see if your computer has any virus.
Because my computer also showed the same kinda error when it had a virus..


----------



## Jz90 (Oct 20, 2009)

If I have virus Imma be mad.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Right-click on the setup.exe and select properties, then click the compatiblity tab and check the box "Run this program as Administrator". See if it installs.

If that still fails you may have a RAM problem.
The Microsoft memory tester is quite good, this page has the links for the download plus instructions to get you started.
http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp


----------



## Jz90 (Oct 20, 2009)

i installed gmod yesterday and didnt get the error, im like ***...


----------



## Jz90 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok, so i installed the game in safemode... when i went to install the patch (i wasnt in safemod) the same error came up


----------

